# Abe Lincoln's Watch



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Came across this newspaper article.

Thought it may interest some...


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Very interesting - from other dates and inscriptions looks as though the watch was repaired a time or two as far back as 1844. I can feel a 'google' coming on.


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

I found this out it's a waltham model 1857,grade Wm Ellery,serial no 67613 I checked the NAWCC serial no look up made in 1863.


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

Pretty sure hes buggered the resale value of that one then.


----------

